# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] Black Lion Trading Bot

## shemer77

closed. Go here
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ml#post3165609 (TBS - Black lion trading bot)

----------


## shemer77

I have also added a 50% off coupon code "OWNDCORE" for thanking the users helping me test the program out.

----------


## Mightyteabag

Anyone try this ?

----------


## shemer77

I know some people were having some bugs so i released an update which hopefully fixes everything

----------


## shemer77

I have renewed the coupon, and updated the bot recently with lots of bug fixes!

----------


## jamjammin

Anyone try this out?

----------


## shemer77

If your interested I suggest trying it out now. I've made a lot of changes.

----------


## dzucco

I'm thinking on testing your bot, could you give more info about it? It's me that choose what he buy and sell or he make a scan on TP to look for profitable items?

----------


## shemer77

> I'm thinking on testing your bot, could you give more info about it? It's me that choose what he buy and sell or he make a scan on TP to look for profitable items?


It can do both. For more information go to VAPK Productions

----------


## dzucco

Ok, your site got no info at all. How can you possible want someone to buy it if we can't test this properly?
I created a trial account, 3 minutes later the server was down, after 10 minutes up again. Tried to config by myself since your instruction page doesn't exist. http://vp-creations.com/instructions-for-guild-wars-2/ ) After several tries it just don't recognize my char (even after changing resolution to a $hit 1366x768 as asked to the program).
You gonna have a bad time trying to sell something that doesn't work even on trial.

Good luck

----------


## shemer77

> Ok, your site got no info at all. How can you possible want someone to buy it if we can't test this properly?
> I created a trial account, 3 minutes later the server was down, after 10 minutes up again. Tried to config by myself since your instruction page doesn't exist. http://vp-creations.com/instructions-for-guild-wars-2/ ) After several tries it just don't recognize my char (even after changing resolution to a $hit 1366x768 as asked to the program).
> You gonna have a bad time trying to sell something that doesn't work even on trial.
> 
> Good luck



Sorry to hear you had trouble. We are in the process of migrating servers and as such having ups and downs while we transfer everything over.

----------


## jamjammin

Unable to try this out due server timing out most of the time, please let me know when the issues are rectified. Also I am unable to obtain any info from your site due to it being very slow and/or not working half the time. 

Please Elaborate what it does and maybe some feedback from users that are already using it?

----------


## shemer77

Yes our hosting is pretty shitty right now. I have updated the op with more information.

----------


## y2krazy

> Uploaded v3.92 bot. The main changes have been included in a previous post plus a new user setup button was added.
> Its not too buggy so I decided to upload it and see how it goes.
> Current bugs that I know of:
> Automatic selling of items isn’t perfect. Some times it thinks you have items in your inventory when you don’t.
> *Some times when you put up buy orders you go into this infinite loop of buying the same item until your money runs out (If anybody is able to consistently run into this bug please let me know as I have been unable to replicate it)*
> Auto-mode isnt perfect as in sometimes in wont relogin you in if you get disconnected sometimes it does.
> 
> I hope to update the documentation within the week on the new features but they are relatively simple to understand.


The *red* text is my biggest concern and a reason why I am not going to try this out just yet.

Can you provide any further details on the status of this bug?

----------


## shemer77

Yes I believe it has been fixed. But its not that big of a problem as you think because A) there are no fees with putting up buy orders B) You can simply press cancel and you get all your money back

----------


## fearfart

I've been using this bot for a few days now. Updates are fast and support is good. Bot works as advertised and has already made me a tidy sum of cash. Keep in mind though that it will only trade in single units - Don't expect it to buy stacks of ectos etc for you, it will relist the order as a single item, best suited to armor, weapons,gizmos, trinkets and skins.

----------


## shemer77

New Update released. I have taken fearfarts considerations into account and the bot now will relist buy orders that have a quantity greater than 1.

----------


## fearfart

Can indeed confirm that this bot has had a few nice updates. - I'm impressed. Quality of the bot is good, I'd say i've invested roughly 100 gold and went to 500 in a good week. Depends on the orders you put up naturally, I like to be in control and use the "set buy orders" function sparingly. It seems to pick out flippable items well when I do use it - even a rookie trader could easily double their gold.

A tip from me is to create a second GW2 account, keep a low profile on it for a bit, then dual box it or run it in a virtual machine while you dick around on your main. 100gold being worth roughly 8 dollars will have the cost of the second account earnt back swiftly, and all the extra storage, mailing to yourself and the peace of mind that your main account is immune from being caught selling gold is worth it  :Smile:

----------


## Jakzor

> Can indeed confirm that this bot has had a few nice updates. - I'm impressed. Quality of the bot is good, I'd say i've invested roughly 100 gold and went to 500 in a good week. Depends on the orders you put up naturally, I like to be in control and use the "set buy orders" function sparingly. It seems to pick out flippable items well when I do use it - even a rookie trader could easily double their gold.
> 
> A tip from me is to create a second GW2 account, keep a low profile on it for a bit, then dual box it or run it in a virtual machine while you dick around on your main. 100gold being worth roughly 8 dollars will have the cost of the second account earnt back swiftly, and all the extra storage, mailing to yourself and the peace of mind that your main account is immune from being caught selling gold is worth it



man, how have you been able to get from 100 to 500 gold in ONE week??? i've had the bot for almost 2 weekes and i got maximum 30-40g profit...  :Frown:

----------


## fearfart

> man, how have you been able to get from 100 to 500 gold in ONE week??? i've had the bot for almost 2 weekes and i got maximum 30-40g profit...


Already replied to you on the bot's forums about that  :Smile: . I pick my orders by hand and do market research, using the bot mostly as my updater / undercutter.

----------


## shemer77

Going to release a new update soon, looking for any suggestions or bugfixes.

----------


## ninjatrader

Hey shemer77 sent you a PM with problems I'm having.

----------


## ninjatrader

Thanks shemer77 for your reply. I've made about 40+ gold in a about 3-4 days and that's even with the problems I was having to set up the bot properly. I suspect it will be a lot more now! Looking forward for the updates for this already awesome tool. Beats babysitting the trade post!

----------


## shemer77

Glad to hear it. You'll find progress to be slow in the beginning but after a couple of months you'll have a steady income of gold every day.

----------


## Sao Sao

sent you a PM regarding to this please reply

----------


## Dimas2015

Where Can I buy this?

----------


## shemer77

Check the op for the link to out website

----------


## CougaRStorM

Hey, 
How does the bot work? Everything ive noticed was that the bot tries to buy (apparently profitable) items by putting the price on the highest buying price. But that doesnt seem to work since every other bot puts up a slighty higher price to buy like 5 minutes later.
How does the bot put up sell orders? Moreover im getting an exception error for Java (winerror 2), doesnt seem to restrict the functionality tho... Well im not sure about that.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk

----------


## shemer77

Well the bot loops through your orders to keep them all updated so even if someone overbids you it shouldnt matter.
The bot can automatically sell your items for you, it does this by clicking on the item and selling.
You may receive an error for java and still have the bot perform perfectly normal, though I would try to fix the problem as it makes the initial start-up of the bot a little bit slower.

----------


## CougaRStorM

Aite thanks for the reply, kinda enlightened me  :Smile: 

The ownedcore coupon does not work anymore right?


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk

----------


## pqs

Ok so I made an account but I'm worried about the trading window setting. How do I get it to match when I'm playing on a much bigger screen + resolution? Using a 32" tv as a monitor with 1920x1080 but I chose "Windowed Fullscreen" as instructed by the bot.

----------


## shemer77

You dont have to worry about that. The bltc window is the same size irregardless of resolution

----------


## shemer77

New update released. Try it out and leave feedback on the forums if your having a problem or like it

----------


## dervd

Love this, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## shemer77

bring up my post

----------


## arteros

How efficient is this thing? How much can I expect to make a week with 10k initial capital?

----------


## shemer77

10k gold is quite a bit. I personally have never traded with that (too much spending on gems and useless items  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Though I'm sure if you optimized the settings a bit you can make quite a bit of money.

----------


## nuclearsilence

works great for me

----------


## shemer77

great to hear

----------


## shemer77

New update for beta version released

----------


## shemer77

bump it up

----------


## archlord12345

i just purchased 1 month for it. Anyone could explain me how i can set it properly to make profit? i am willing to make donation for help

----------


## Jessicagames

aint much to it. just follow the instructions on the website. its pretty straightforward.

----------


## archlord12345

thats not my question , basic setup is quite easy and doesnt require any guide at all . What i am asking for is a script/setup to make profit . I started with 74g yesteday and i am barely at 80 now wich is very very bad ( that wont cover the 12.99 fees) 

any word shemer77?

----------


## shemer77

Its up to you to find the settings and config that works the best or you can ask people on the forums to help you out.

----------

